# Back after many years.



## noboat

Been many years since I was on this forum, but luckily I was able to remember it, and my log in details.

I remember this to be the best place for Kyak info and am sure someone here can help me out.

After a new Yak suitable for my current needs as the current one an Emotion 10 I thinks falls just short. I am sitting on about 110kg at the moment and the current yak does not like the weight, and I get a lot of water in the scuppers. I prefer not to use plugs and like to stay dry.

So looking for a new yak even tho the current one is ok. I will primly use it for fitness training, and the super very odd occasion a fishing platform. Must support weight of 110kg, be as light as possible, as a shoulder injury hampers efforts to get on the roof of the 4b, and be able to handle the chop of Pumicstone passage with out being drowning wet.

Any ideas ?

Thanks


----------

